# Druckbare Outlines in Photoshop erstellen



## Sneer (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich sitze gerade an einer Zeichnung in Photoshop fest und frag mich, ob es einen leichteren Weg gibt?

Ich habe eine Zeichnung als Vektorgrafik, nun soll sie später mit Outline geplottet (gedruckt) werden.
(Hier ein Beispiel einer Zeichnung mit Konturen)
Muss ich jetzt die ganzen Outlines umständlich mit Splines nachzeichnen?
Wie bekommt man da die gleiche Kontur Stärke hin? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## ink (7. Dezember 2008)

Du hast doch sich Illustartor zur Hand.
Dort kannst du den Flächen Kontur geben und über Objekt -> Umwandeln in eigenständige Flächen umwandeln.
Eine gleichmäßige Kontur bekommst du mit nem runden Pinsel.


mfg


----------



## Sneer (16. Dezember 2008)

Danke, leider funktionierte es nicht mit den Splines / Ebenen die ich in Photoshop gezeichnet hatte. Gibt es da einen Trick?


----------

